# shotgun opinions please



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shlwego said:


> You want to shoot a pump for ducks? Then buy a Mossberg 500. That way when it falls out of the boat in deep water, gets dropped in the marsh, or needs to be used as a canoe paddle you aren't out much $. Save your Wingmaster for ditch chickens and grouse.


I had a 500 in my younger years. Even had the "step up"...was it called 835? 'nuf said. :lol: next suggestion?


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey man leave the mossturd alone lol. I have an 835 and have beat the smog outta it since I was 16. Sure it may only cycle shells after a cool morning dip in the lake and when I clean it it actually performs worse. You can't ask for a better paddle though lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Looking for a 3" for personal reasons which I won't get into for fear of opening a whole other can of worms.


wife and 10year old shoot 870's..... :evil:



(sally)


all kidding aside; 870 express. probably find one still for around $250 and the beauty of them is that they take a beating, at $250... who cares if you scratch it and then down the road, if you want to trick it out a bit, there's always tons of aftermarket stuff for them.

camo stock? 50-75

down the road turn it into a home defense gun? collaspible stock, vertical foregrips.


still shoot one that I had back in high school when it was cool to wear polos with collars up, rugby shirts and pinned acid wash jeans! :yikes:


----------



## slamthefish (Dec 14, 2003)

I purchased a used Mossberg 500 pump in 1993. I have dropped it in the water, never had a misfire , and have killed a lot of ducks and geese with it. I have a nice Winchester x2 semi auto and I still use the Mossy. It will be handed down to my son.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> ...the beauty of them is that they take a beating, at $250... who cares if you scratch it and then down the road, if you want to trick it out a bit, there's always tons of aftermarket stuff for them...


yep. had one of the early version "express" models back in the late 80's with cheap wood that soaked up water like a sponge when hanging on my shoulder in the water, and I switched it out with synthetics from Cabela's for under $100. But it was a damn reliable shootin' iron. It's a definite option. Again, was just interested in hearing some of the other flavors that people favor.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

slamthefish said:


> I purchased a used Mossberg 500 pump in 1993. I have dropped it in the water, never had a misfire , and have killed a lot of ducks and geese with it. I have a nice Winchester x2 semi auto and I still use the Mossy. It will be handed down to my son.


When I started this thread I told myself I wouldn't "dis" anyone's favs, and I guess I did on the Mossy's, so I apologize to you Mossy fans.. I just didn't care for the couple I had, and don't think I'd get another.


----------



## slamthefish (Dec 14, 2003)

I have also heard a lot of dissing on the Mossberg. I wonder if the quality (manufacturing process) has changed in recent years. It happens with a lot of products across the board.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

slamthefish said:


> I have also heard a lot of dissing on the Mossberg. I wonder if the quality (manufacturing process) has changed in recent years. It happens with a lot of products across the board.


Could be? I can say the Wingmasters produced today are a far cry from the fantastic fit and finish in my dad's Wingmaster from the 50's that I got when he passed away. So who's to say Mossy hasn't improved their quality since I had one in the 80's?


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Quack Wacker said:


> Benelli Nova



This is what I'll be getting before next season. Used my brothers once this year. Fell in love with it. Just saw it for $479.99 the other day at Dicks


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Love my nova, best thing is the only tool u need to break it down is on the end of the magazine. You don't need punches or anything. Just that cap. I've put mine through the ringer with no complaints. I don't take good care of my stuff either.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

brookies101 said:


> This is what I'll be getting before next season. Used my brothers once this year. Fell in love with it. Just saw it for $479.99 the other day at Dicks


Took a look at them on their website. Looks like the 12 ga. only comes in 3 1/2" chamber, which I don't want.


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

JD,

K, I'll bite.

Seems like that supermag should shoot 3in shells. I know they replaced the barrel for you so that should not be a problem....so what gives? 

BH


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Big Honkers said:


> JD,
> 
> K, I'll bite.
> 
> ...


Yep, they did replace the barrel, and I polished the original one, so I have two that shoot just fine now. and yeah it shoots from 2 3/4 up to 3 1/2 no problem. I'm just not liking the 3 1/2" gun. Hard to pinpoint, but ya know when you pick up a gun and you know right off it just fits? This one doesn't. At least not for wingshooting like ducks. For turkeys or deer? Probably fine. Best I can say.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

A Pump?

What will we discuss next? Latest buggy whip technology? Telegraph machines? Been thinking about a cross-Atlantic trip myself-any experience with the White Star Line, PaPaw?


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

KLR said:


> A Pump?
> 
> What will we discuss next? Latest buggy whip technology? Telegraph machines? Been thinking about a cross-Atlantic trip myself-any experience with the White Star Line, PaPaw?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

OK you have the best pump the 870 wingmaster already, but if I was going to buy something else try a Ithaca.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I know - I KNOW! 

Those paper hulls swell up when they get wet and won't feed through those gol-danged automatics...but there's a solution for that too.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Pump gun! Well there are only two. An old Wingmaster or a Benillie Nova. That's my opinion but what do I know about shotguns.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KLR said:


> A Pump?
> 
> What will we discuss next? Latest buggy whip technology? Telegraph machines? Been thinking about a cross-Atlantic trip myself-any experience with the White Star Line, PaPaw?


I love pumps. I've shot autos and am not a fan. I shoot way too many third shots that I shouldn't have shot when I shoot an auto just because it's awful easy to pull that trigger. 

I even shoot a side by side at times. :yikes: Love it too!


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

duckbuster2 said:


> OK you have the best pump the 870 wingmaster already, but if I was going to buy something else try a Ithaca.


Ive got a few 37s. Best pump gun ever!!


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'd have thought at his age, Dan might need help ejecting. :lol: maybe sick of having to manually work the action.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'd have thought at his age, Dan might need help ejecting. :lol: maybe sick of having to manually work the action.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Not there yet Gene. But it is a thought when I get fat, dumb and lazy like most who shoot auto's :SHOCKED:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I qualify on two of the three so I can't say much :lol:


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'm looking for one of these.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

In 1993 I bought an 870 Wingmaster SPS Magnum new for $280...probably the only gun I've sold that I wished I still had.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Your requirements sadly lead to an 870. All others are either 3.5" or junk. 

Why not go classic with a Model 12 or Ithaca 37 Featherlight? At least you would still have our respect.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> In 1993 I bought an 870 Wingmaster SPS Magnum new for $280...probably the only gun I've sold that I wished I still had.


still have mine, bought new in 91', treebark camo, lol. it doesn't resemble anything like it did new tho.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Try the Ithaca JD. Some love em, and some hate em. Stay away from the feather wieght if you shoot 3" ers. A dream to carry but they kick like heck because of the light wieght.

Nova's are nice but I prefer the 870 over them.

And of course I fit into this category:* But it is a thought when I get fat, dumb and lazy like most who shoot auto's :SHOCKED: *


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

just ducky said:


> I love pumps. I've shot autos and am not a fan. I shoot way too many third shots that I shouldn't have shot when I shoot an auto just because it's awful easy to pull that trigger.
> 
> I even shoot a side by side at times. :yikes: Love it too!


Well, I would say go ahead and spend the money on getting the SxS fitted. Money well spent.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm looking for one of these.


My brother has that very gun, from about that same time period, except his is much prettier than this. His gun shines like a mirror across the marsh, which is why I hate it when he hunts with me. Nope, I wants me an ugly gun for duckin'


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Flooded Timber said:


> Try the Ithaca JD. Some love em, and some hate em. Stay away from the feather wieght if you shoot 3" ers. A dream to carry but they kick like heck because of the light wieght.
> 
> Nova's are nice but I prefer the 870 over them.
> 
> And of course I fit into this category:* But it is a thought when I get fat, dumb and lazy like most who shoot auto's :SHOCKED: *


I've never shot an Ithaca before. May have to take a look at 'em.


----------



## Chilli_Burger_Huh (Nov 29, 2012)

The 870 is the best pump gun I have used. If it is in the budget, buy a Benelli.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm surprised I'm not seeing more people pushing Nova's, BPS', Winchester's, etc. Guess that just shows what kind of reputation the 870 has. Since we're at the end of the season, I'll probably go to a gun show or two in the next month or two and try a few on for size.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

My first 12 ga was an Ithica. As a lefty i love the bottom eject. It was on old model 37 from my grandpa. I can't imagine the new ones are much different.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

just ducky said:


> I'm surprised I'm not seeing more people pushing Nova's, BPS', Winchester's, etc. Guess that just shows what kind of reputation the 870 has. Since we're at the end of the season, I'll probably go to a gun show or two in the next month or two and try a few on for size.


Older 870, yes....nib, nope!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Highland (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a Remington m887 nitro mag. I love the thing. It will eat anything I put in it 2 ¾ to 3 ½. Nice and light can shooting all day.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Highland said:


> I have a Remington m887 nitro mag. I love the thing. It will eat anything I put in it 2 ¾ to 3 ½. Nice and light can shooting all day.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


did you buy your lottery ticket yet?


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Highland said:


> I have a Remington m887 nitro mag. I love the thing. It will eat anything I put in it 2 ¾ to 3 ½. Nice and light can shooting all day.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Watch your fingers!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> did you buy your lottery ticket yet?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

But as mentioned if you want a quality pump that is a little different and of high quality why not the Ithaca.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Do take the time to find a gun that fits you well. I do not think that you can go wrong with an 870 Wingmaster or Browning BPS. However, if I was in the market for a new pump gun, I would give some serious thought to the Winchester Speed Pump.

http://www.winchesterguns.com/products/catalog/category.asp?family=021C

It has a couple of features that are well worth investigating including a chrome lined back bored barrel. The bore has a diameter of 0.742" rather than the standard 0.729". This should result in lower pressures, better patterns and lower felt recoil.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

i've been nothing but happy with my Winchester 1300. it's spent its whole life waterfowling. the only problem i've ever had with it was trying to run black cloud through it.. for some reason the hulls would hang up when trying to cycle them out of the chamber. my father has the same gun and would give the exact same review. other than that its been flawless. easy to take down and clean, and was less than $250 with all three chokes when i bought it new 8 or 9 years ago.

my sister has an 870 and it just feels "looser" overall (that she bought new and has cycled hardly any rounds through), as did my buddy's mossberg 500 he had for a couple years.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a speed pump. Shoots great, and pumps EXTREMELY fast but fit and finish leave a little to be desired IMO. Never had an issue with it however and have thousands of shells through it.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

just ducky said:


> I'm surprised I'm not seeing more people pushing Nova's, BPS', Winchester's, etc. Guess that just shows what kind of reputation the 870 has.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Dan....Dan....Dan....
> ...


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Shotgun opinion threads can routinely build pages faster than season date threads.


----------



## Deadeye Mike (Oct 16, 2007)

Browning BPS
Remington 870

Love my BPS! Smooth action, bottom ejection, great fit and finish, fits me to a "T" .
Make sure you close your eyes, bring the gun up to your shoulder then open your eyes. If you are sighting right down the barrel of the shotgun, it fits. Buy it.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Im using a bow for sport late goose. Pump or pull it same thing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

my old 870 love it (from 26 years ago) the new ones my boys have hate them quality just is not the same any more


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Wouldn't buy a current production Remington anything...quality has gone to the dogs. (I bought a new 870 SPS-T in 2009 and the "finish" was peeling out of the box. I'm on year 2 after stripping the finish and Kryloning...pretty sad when the rattle can finish holds up better than factory...not to mention that I've had to polish chambers on 3-4 new 870's so they would function)

I refuse to own any firearm that can't be dis-assembled and re-assembled on the tailgate of a pick up - so that eliminates the BPS & Mossburgs.

Which leaves the Nova & whatever Winchester is calling their gun now.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

just ducky said:


> I'm surprised I'm not seeing more people pushing Nova's, BPS', Winchester's, etc. Guess that just shows what kind of reputation the 870 has. Since we're at the end of the season, I'll probably go to a gun show or two in the next month or two and try a few on for size.


Ahhhh, but Master Ducky, you have poo-pooed those because of your 3.5" requirement. I would NOT purchase a new Remington now. Since the take-over by Cyberus, the fit and finish of all their brands have NOT been good.




I've always wanted to use "poo-pooed" on this forum!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

FullBody said:


> Shotgun opinion threads can routinely build pages faster than season date threads.


But the difference is this conversation has been civil...well except for that WoW character :yikes:

I agree with everyone about the lack of fit and finish in the recent model Remington's. What I may try to find at a gun show is an older version, and swap out the stock/forearm for synthetics. 

who knows. Duck season ends tomorrow, and I don't hunt late for trash chickens, so I have a lot of time to figure this out. But thanks for all the input. It's been helpful.


----------



## Steverinobambino (Feb 8, 2005)

KLR said:


> Wouldn't buy a current production Remington anything...quality has gone to the dogs. (I bought a new 870 SPS-T in 2009 and the "finish" was peeling out of the box. I'm on year 2 after stripping the finish and Kryloning...pretty sad when the rattle can finish holds up better than factory...not to mention that I've had to polish chambers on 3-4 new 870's so they would function)
> 
> I refuse to own any firearm that can't be dis-assembled and re-assembled on the tailgate of a pick up - so that eliminates the BPS & Mossburgs.
> 
> Which leaves the Nova & whatever Winchester is calling their gun now.


Agreed about Remington. Ever since they were bought by the attorneys and finance guys at Cerberus, their R&D has gone downhill. Only products they actually put engineering into are government related.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have put my benelli nova thru the ringer and back, it a different feeling gun but it's my favorite. I've even gotten mud into it hunting the marsh, ended up field stripping it, rinsing out, assemble and finish the hunt. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

sbe2 or 391 or extrema, you can slide your hand back and forth between shots if it makes you more comfortable


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

and as a more serious reply, consider having whichever gun you find fitted, Brian at feildsports here in TC does an excellent job. I don't like pumps at all but an old remington 870 or heavy duck would be my choice


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

NOVA NOVA NOVA

You can get the Nova ordered in 3" only. Sometimes you can find them in shops this way but most times they are the 3.5".

Buddy shoots one loves its and he's nuts "NEVER CLEANS THE DAMN THING". Its seen 1 cleaning in 4 seasons he told me one of the weekends hear in october, after it wouldn't eject a shell. He gave it a quick cleaning on the trunk of his buick. Worked like brand new after that.


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

Before today I would have told anyone that would listen that the old 870 was invincible. I've used mine for damn near everything from marsh pole to jerk rig anchor. 
Today I learned a very valuable lesson. After poking through ice to see how thick it was, must have had some lodged up in the barrel that I couldn't see with a quick glance in there. Well not sure what the lesson is, lol, but scared the bejesus out of me. And had to leave early.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Used barrel for sale? What length?


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

WoW. said:


> Used barrel for sale? What length?


 
26" Anyone got one for sale?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

docowens said:


> Before today I would have told anyone that would listen that the old 870 was invincible. I've used mine for damn near everything from marsh pole to jerk rig anchor.
> Today I learned a very valuable lesson... Well not sure what the lesson is, lol, but scared the bejesus out of me. And had to leave early.
> View attachment 27341


Since you had to leave early...I'm guessing the lesson is...







1) always have an extra set of drawers handy.



Glad you aren't injured.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i've elmer fudd'ed a couple 870 barrels in my time. both were from chasing cripples thru the mudflats back in the late 80's. got mud up in the barrel and pulled up to swat cripple flappin away on me. barrel looked just like yours. 

my first one i did, my dad just cut that 6" off and glued a bb to the undamaged vent. lol. i was like 13 so he knew i wouldn't know any better.


----------

